# Leauc too Skinny?



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

What do you think about this Leauc?
I've had him for over a year, but he just never fattens up. I am thinking about pulling him out and putting him in a 10gal tank by himself. He calls and the two females in his terrarium are good size. Thoughts please!!!

















Steve


----------



## Dartfan83 (Dec 30, 2008)

I would definitely separate him and allow him to put on some weight. He isnt deathly skinny, but hes headed in that direction. Try feeding him FF larvae or termites, they have always worked for me when i am trying to put some weight on a frog.


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Dartfan83 said:


> Try feeding him FF larvae or termites,


I agree... FF larva are great for fattening up a skinny frog... Slurped straws are great for scooping them out. I'd recommend scooping them from a new culture that is around 7-10 days old.

I had a skinny auratus once that would eat them off the end of a spoon. He fattened up very nicely after a few weeks.

My fattening regimen is to feed less quantity but more often. I'd offer a few flies twice a day and a generous feeding of larva once a day.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

How often do you feed him?


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Feeding is about 6 times a week.

I can put him in a 10gal tank or a 190oz container from Josh's Frogs.
Would the 190oz container be too small? Would the 10gal be too large?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Steverd said:


> Feeding is about 6 times a week.
> 
> I can put him in a 10gal tank or a 190oz container from Josh's Frogs.
> Would the 190oz container be too small? Would the 10gal be too large?
> ...


I would pull him and keep him in a simple sterlite box setup then have fecals done as soon as you find fresh stool.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Tinctoc said:


> I would pull him and keep him in a simple sterlite box setup then have fecals done as soon as you find fresh stool.


That's about the same size of the Joshs Frogs 190oz containers, I will go and prepare one for him now. (190z equals about 1-1/2 gallon)

Steve


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

Steverd said:


> That's about the same size of the Joshs Frogs 190oz containers, I will go and prepare one for him now. (190z equals about 1-1/2 gallon)
> 
> Steve


Keep us updated.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

SAME Frog Two weeks later.
I think she is getting a little fatter. I think this is a female since I haven't heard any calling since she's been in her own container.
Also going to take a fecal sample in Saturday for testing.










Steve


----------



## Tinctoc (Sep 15, 2012)

looks good to me


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

Tinctoc said:


> looks good to me


Thanks - Only took two weeks and lots of fruit flies to put on some weight.
But I will keep her isolated for another two weeks and fatten her up a little more. Still doing the fecal on her today. Got a number of samples over night.

Steve


----------

